# Cow's milk for puppies



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with feeding cow's milk to puppies?


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

like newborn/nursing puppies or what age puppy?

I've always used a goat's milk recipe for newborn and bottle-fed pups


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Do not use cows milk. If you are going to offer milk try to get goats milk straight from the farm. You can also buy evaporated milk from the store. I use goats milk or evaporated milk depending on the time of year. I mix it with plain yogurt, 1 egg yolk, 1 teaspoon of mollasses then blend for a few seconds (not to long because of air bubbles) then heat it to 101 degrees and feed to the pups. Very high in calories and protein.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys,
I mean for like 6 week old puppies, im thinking of what to add to kibble so that its not just dry food being offered. I will be having a malinois puppy soon and was thinking of soaking kibble in milk.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

A 6 week old pup doesn't really need milk, but if you feel you absolutely need to soak kibble down, why not use chicken broth?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> A 6 week old pup doesn't really need milk, but if you feel you absolutely need to soak kibble down, why not use chicken broth?



Without salt!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Without salt!


Yeah that. Cow's milks only going to give it diarrhea.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Thanks guys,
> I mean for like 6 week old puppies, im thinking of what to add to kibble so that its not just dry food being offered. I will be having a malinois puppy soon and was thinking of soaking kibble in milk.


If you want to soak the kibble, just use warm water. I don't add anything except water to the kibble even when I'm weaning the pups. They do get other things when weaning, but not in the kibble.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> If you want to soak the kibble, just use warm water. I don't add anything except water to the kibble even when I'm weaning the pups. They do get other things when weaning, but not in the kibble.


 Thanks all, i was thinking of canned or fresh fish, raw eggs or cheese. I feel just giving kibble is like me eating biscuits everyday.


----------

